# Get The Antifreeze Out



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

I want to get the pink stuff out-----Do I need to flush the stem before I release the hot water bypass? Or can I go ahead and open it up and the flush?


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

kmcfetters said:


> I want to get the pink stuff out-----Do I need to flush the stem before I release the hot water bypass? Or can I go ahead and open it up and the flush?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats system----not stem


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Leave the bypass on, flush the system, remove the heater plug on outside, open bypass flush the heater, then do the bleach and baking soda treatment to clean the fresh tank and lines.

Jared


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It depends on how you winterized...

If you drained the H2O heater, I would flush the system before tripping the bypass valves.

If you did not drain the H2O heater, and there is pink stuff in it as well, I would flush the system once through the bypass plumbing to clear it out, and then trip the valves and flush again as required to clean out the H2O heater and other plumbing.

If the pink stuff is only in the drain traps, then it is not an issue.

In any case, I would also run some bleach, and then baking soda, through the system to kill any of the bad stuff that might be taking up residence in the plumbing (with the hope of 'movin' on up' to your stomach at the first opportunity!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

